# Tim Tebow VS. Eric Berry.



## sleeze (Sep 20, 2009)

Who won?  Tebow is of course bigger than Berry, but Berry didnt shy away from the contact.
<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yg7dXLA3ouw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2009)

Plus Tebow won the game


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2009)

I choose:
A Tie. 
Both went backwards after the collision. And what a hit it was!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 20, 2009)

Tebow.  Are you serious...   Its a matter of math.  More weight.  More power and very serious....

Berry is a beast but he can not take on Tebow head on.  Its just a matter of genetics.  Haha


----------



## Buck (Sep 20, 2009)

Tie.  

Glad you posted that.  I missed it completely yesterday.


----------



## Buck (Sep 20, 2009)

Nope, I took another look.  I think Tebow got the best of that one...


----------



## maker4life (Sep 20, 2009)

Berry won . It 's his job to stop the runner and that's what he did  and if the other UT guy isn't behind him Timmy ends up flat on his butt. Little Timmy couldn't quite make it through that brick wall .


----------



## chadair (Sep 20, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Berry won . It 's his job to stop the runner and that's what he did  and if the other UT guy isn't behind him Timmy ends up flat on his butt. Little Timmy couldn't quite make it through that brick wall .



you've bumped your head


----------



## chadair (Sep 20, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Berry won . It 's his job to stop the runner and that's what he did .



and Tebows job is to keep  gaining yards so the chains keep goin. And thats what he did


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 20, 2009)

After reviewing the video, the hit took place on about the 8 yard line and Tebow ended up on the 6 and Berry flew backwards from the 8 to the 5 yard line....

Pretty obvious who got the best out of this hit.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 20, 2009)

chadair said:


> and Tebows job is to keep  gaining yards so the chains keep goin. And thats what he did



Then why didn't he get the first down ?


----------



## sleeze (Sep 20, 2009)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> After reviewing the video, the hit took place on about the 8 yard line and Tebow ended up on the 6 and Berry flew backwards from the 8 to the 5 yard line....
> 
> Pretty obvious who got the best out of this hit.



Thats what i was thinking.

Notice the shock/jerk to Berry's muscles in his legs and body.  You can see it in Slo-Mo.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 21, 2009)

Tebow had a full head of speed going befor contact,just saying.


----------



## proside (Sep 21, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Berry won . It 's his job to stop the runner and that's what he did  and if the other UT guy isn't behind him Timmy ends up flat on his butt. Little Timmy couldn't quite make it through that brick wall .





maker4life said:


> Then why didn't he get the first down ?



Are you prejudice  or just goofy?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 21, 2009)

Tebow's forward motion continued, but for a stopped defensive back to slow him down that much was an awesome hit.


----------



## proside (Sep 21, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Tebow's forward motion continued, but for a stopped defensive back to slow him down that much was an awesome hit.



Dont you have a principal to report for being mean to a BAND members PARENT!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 21, 2009)

The fans won.


----------



## chadair (Sep 21, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Then why didn't he get the first down ?



so you are sayin unless a player scores or gets a first down, the defense wins


----------



## maker4life (Sep 21, 2009)

proside said:


> Are you prejudice  or just goofy?



Are you ?


----------



## maker4life (Sep 21, 2009)

chadair said:


> so you are sayin unless a player scores or gets a first down, the defense wins



No , I'm saying you gator boys put a poll up then get your panties all twisted just because somebody doesn't get on their knees and worship at the alter of TEBOW  . 

Tebow didn't run him over or put him out of the game . It was a good nine yard run by superboy followed by a good stop by orange boy . I think they both did alright .


----------



## chadair (Sep 21, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Berry won . It 's his job to stop the runner and that's what he did  and if the other UT guy isn't behind him Timmy ends up flat on his butt. Little Timmy couldn't quite make it through that brick wall .





maker4life said:


> No , I'm saying you gator boys put a poll up then get your panties all twisted just because somebody doesn't get on their knees and worship at the alter of TEBOW  .
> 
> Tebow didn't run him over or put him out of the game . It was a good nine yard run by superboy followed by a good stop by orange boy . I think they both did alright .



 I agree they both did alright, but your original post didn't make it sound that way.

and you can take it as "worshipping" if you want too, but I see it as one of the best college football players to ever play, and desrves any attention or respect that he gets. But comin from a semihole, I understand your reason for not givin credit where it is due


----------



## maker4life (Sep 21, 2009)

Just a little ribbing at you fellows .


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 21, 2009)

*It was a tie*

Like Berry I thought Timmy had won but after rewatching the play Berry was knocked back by his own players. But really what really matters is  both players were able to get up  afterwards. Great play. Watch the replay in slow month sure looked like the both of them made a slobberknocker.


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I do know it was a great game. Tebow and Berry are fun to watch on the field, and the Gators won, all is well in the Universe!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 21, 2009)

My vote goes for Berry.  Ya Tebow knocked him back, but Tebow was running right at Berry, and Berry had very little forward motion!  With Tebows size and the speed he was carrying, he "should" have completely leveled him.  As it turned out, it was draw, but because berry wasn't moving very much and Tebow was, my vote goes to Berry.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 21, 2009)

I see a few Gator Haters have arrived.


----------



## justus3131 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just ask Berry if he would like to do it again and/or has he ever been hit by a qb like that before.  What makes Tebow lethal is that he will look for someone to run over before checking for the sidelines.  He can do that now, but not on Sundays.


----------



## bass4fun (Sep 21, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> Like Berry I thought Timmy had won but after rewatching the play Berry was knocked back by his own players. But really what really matters is  both players were able to get up  afterwards. Great play. Watch the replay in slow month sure looked like the both of them made a slobberknocker.




Great hit by both all Americans / all SEC players.  I agree that some of Berry's movement backwards was due to his own man.  The last angle clearly shows that.  Both are studs!


----------



## chadair (Sep 21, 2009)

justus3131 said:


> Just ask Berry if he would like to do it again and.



great question


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 21, 2009)

There was no tie and Berry did not win, he went backwards 2 yards with two people hanging on to Tebow!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 21, 2009)

Neither of them shy'd away, that's for sure! 

In Berry's defense, he was likely trying to make sure he got Tebow to the ground instead of trying to get a big hit on him like I see so many other defenders do. You gotta rap Timmy up or he'll just keep on going after the hit.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 21, 2009)

The fact that Tebow is a QB and he lowered his shoulder and took on the country's best defensive player makes him the winner in my book.  Tebow is a tough songun.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 21, 2009)

Jetjockey said:


> My vote goes for Berry.  Ya Tebow knocked him back, but Tebow was running right at Berry, and Berry had very little forward motion!  With Tebows size and the speed he was carrying, he "should" have completely leveled him.  As it turned out, it was draw, but because berry wasn't moving very much and Tebow was, my vote goes to Berry.



absolutely.


----------



## chadair (Sep 21, 2009)

DSGB said:


> Neither of them shy'd away, that's for sure!
> 
> In Berry's defense, he was likely trying to make sure he got Tebow to the ground instead of trying to get a big hit on him like I see so many other defenders do. You gotta rap Timmy up or he'll just keep on going after the hit.



I didn't see Berry wrappin up Tebow on that play. But I agree that neither shyed away


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 21, 2009)

I gave it to Berry for one reason.. I think lil timmy hit him plenty hard and had weight and speed in his favor.. but Berry got the job done and set up prior to the first down maker and stopped him from getting it.  That was his job and didn't shy away form it.  Hey its gotta 50/50- shot either way... I give it to the smaller of the two for effort and execution.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 21, 2009)

chadair said:


> I didn't see Berry wrappin up Tebow on that play. But I agree that neither shyed away



Nope, but he got him on the ground.


----------



## shoalbass (Sep 21, 2009)

All things cosidered I would say a tie.  Both players got up thank goodness.  I they would have hit this ole fat boy I still my be laying on the ground.


----------



## chadair (Sep 21, 2009)

DSGB said:


> Nope, but he got him on the ground.



yes he did


----------



## proside (Sep 21, 2009)

The ones that voted for Tebow must be christians!

The other must be muslims searching for their 40 virgins!

I mean come on guys, the video is right their in font of you and to say Berry got the best of that hit is ludacris!

Eric Berry was named player of the game

Tim Tebow made the game!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 21, 2009)

Dude you asked for an opinion... and you got one from everybody! Now you want to argue and see if you can change their mind?  Its just that an opinion... I don't think that highly of mine all the time that I can't move one way or the other!  I hit the scale at around 240..if I hit my best friend who tops goes 175, on the way to the last beer, and don't make it on my first drive... he won!  Now I might eventually get my beer..but he still won that battle!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 21, 2009)

This was only one play whoever you voted for.  These are two fine All-Americans that is for sure.  There were plays where Tebow got by Berry, and plays where he did not.  I think Tebow is the best player in the country.  But as a Dawg fan, I would love to have Berry playing for us.  How exciting would that be to see a defensive back actually covering somebody and instead of missing a tackle..plowing a guy under. ( remember that hit he put on Moreno).


----------



## bullgator (Sep 21, 2009)

Tebow went forward and down. Berry went backwards.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Sep 25, 2009)

> but Berry didnt shy away from the contact



What kind of comment is that. He's a defender. He better not shy away from hitting anyone with the ball. And he should be fired up anytime you get to hammer the QB.

Oh yeah. Tebow rocked him though.


----------



## larpyn (Sep 25, 2009)

i cringe everytime tebow drops his shoulder and crashes like that. 
i'm not sure how he gets up from those collisions..... lack of cryptonite by the other team i guess 

advantage Tebow, the other three didn't stop his forward motion 

berry is one of the best out there but he got rocked on that play.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 25, 2009)

proside said:


> The other must be muslims searching for their 40 virgins!


----------

